# need help on bid for bank parking lot



## Ground Control (Aug 15, 2006)

Here is a drawing of this bank parking lot. I'm still kinda new at this and was wondering if you guys could help me out. How long do you think it will take to plow this lot..and how much would you charge? Its about 37 parking spaces with 4 drive through lanes.


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

About 45 min. need more info like do you have to do the walks,salt remove or just stack snow etc...


----------



## Ground Control (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey, thanks for the reply. I have to shovel the sidealk at the two entrances to the building (at the bottom right and top left in the drawing). Just have to stack the snow and salt will be separate..per #.


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

now, Per push or seasonal?


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

45 minutes to plow it (1-4" or so)
your shoveler should be done by the time you are done plowing.

per push.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

45 min, are you plowing with aa atv? I do several banks and 20 min to plow shovel and salt. thats why i can make $250 an hr i guess


----------



## Lasher66 (Sep 28, 2002)

Im not a professional bidder yet, but I would think maybe around $100 per push 2" to 4" and up from there.. This is my first year also and I figured $100 an hour for my time and truck. 

Jason


----------



## jfjcontracting (Oct 17, 2006)

If you want to get the job $75 per push, $135.00 6" + and about 80.00 per salting .....at least that is what i would get around my area


----------



## GETSOME! (Jan 17, 2008)

Dunno what the going rate per hour is there, but its 70-95 around here. I would charge by the hour, that way you are covered if you have to plow 2 inches or 2 feet. Just my $.02


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I have two first banks that I clear. One takes about 10-15 minutes to push, the other about 40 mins. I would have options. 
-Hourly- charge $95 an hour and have a one hour minimum on the invoice for every time you drop your blade. So basically you charge $95 everytime you plow the lot weather it takes 10 min or 45 min.
-Per Push- Charge $95 dollars every 2 or so inches that you clear off there lot. This works out well if there is a bigger storm that lasts all day. Cause you can push your lots @ 1-2 inches and then push them again as soon as it accumulates again. You can make some big bucks doin it like this.
YOU SHOULDN'T EVER HAVE TO PUSH MORE THAN 4 TO 6 INCHES OFF YOUR LOT AT ONE TIME IF YOUR PER PUSH. set a low trigger point and plow it as soon as possible and let the snow fall some more. 
Charge seperately for ice melt weather it's for the walkways or the lot.
I'm including clearing the walkways in my price. 
Pay a 2nd man to do the walkways as fast as possible.

JMO


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Seasonal 4,800.00 + tax


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Can you fit in the drive thru with your plow? I know at the one bank I do I don't fit so I have to shovel the lanes as well.


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

It will be a breaze with that plow!:waving:


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Looks like this might be a place where you have to haul snow away if so 75$ per hour and 15$ per dump.


----------



## Lasher66 (Sep 28, 2002)

The lots not that big, im sure you can just push it into the corners. Most plow guys dont have skid steer and dump trucks to haul it away anyway. 

Jason


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

what is in the corners with the little tiny circles? can you put snow there?


----------



## Ground Control (Aug 15, 2006)

thanks for the suggestions... all snow will stay on the lot. I just talked to the manager and she decided she wants a seasonal bid that includes salting. We normally have about 15-20 pushes here. How much salt would I need for this lot? thanks


----------

